# Community > Clubs >  Bay of Plenty Bolt Action Champs - 10-11 June 2017- pencil it in.

## omark

:Thumbsup: 

A heads up that the Bay of Plenty Service Rifle Association is holding a bolt action service match on 10 -11 June 2017 at TECT Park Tauranga. There will be a variety of matches including the use of "Tin hat" style targets at 200 and 300m over the two day event. 

Further details (including registration) to follow.

----------

